# الشاي بعد الوجبات الدسمة ....ريجيم صحة فوائد 2013



## مسوقة (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*
شاي الريف من اجود انواع الشاي نكهة غنية ومذاق فريد

شاي الريف من اجود اوراق الشاي
والتي تقطف يدويا من افضل مزارع الشاي
لتعطي نكهة غنية .......ومذاق فريد
شاي سيلاني اسود
ومتوفر بعدة نكهات رااائعة
واحجام مختلفه

1- علبه تحتوي على 100 فتله

2- علبه تحتوي على1000 جرام شاي فرط

3-علبه تحتوي على 500 جرام شاي فرط


و ينفرد شاي الريف بكونه الوحيد االذي يحتوي على قطع فواكه و ليس نكهة فقط
وهناك قائمة هائلة من الشاى الآسيوى المستورد كالشاى بنكهة الياسمين
نكهة النعناع
نكهة الفواكه
الشاي الاخضر
نكهة الهيل
نكهة كركدية
نكهة الكيوي
شاي الاخضر بالنعناع
*نكهة التوابل
نكهة الينسون
نكهة الزنجبيل
نكهة التفاح

اسعار خاصه للكميات للجمله وشركات الاعاشه والقطاع الخاص والعام وكل من يهتم في تسويق المواد الغذائية علما أنه مطلوب مسوقين وموزعين على مستوى المملكة وكافة الدول العربية لاتترددوا في مراسلتنا لمن له رغبة في الحصول على حق التوزيع في منطقته أو دولته

للتواصل معنا ومعرفة كافة التفاصيل عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام الاتيه:
مصنع الخوارق للتعبئة و التغليف

Saudi Arabia – Jeddah

Tel : 0096626555131-0096626544511
Fax : 0096626143632
Mobile: 00966598905853
E-Mail : [email protected]
WebSite: www.reeftea.com
Facebook page :
http://www.facebook.com/reeftea1
Facebook Group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/286896 084660750/?fref=ts
Google Group:
https://plus.google.com/10834845843766 9426224/posts
Skype: reeftea1​*


----------

